# Want A Turbo? Now Is Your Chance!



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Here is the thread 

Regards,

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

is max-rev making the kit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Yes Max-Rev is our business partner who is making the kit for us.

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ah i c, i used to work there. do u have any pics?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

As soon as the kit is complete, we will get pictures of the kit as well as the kit installed.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

what is the estimated price for the kit also what are its contents


----------

